# zabbix frontend does not show objects



## gulli (Jan 15, 2021)

Hi all,

Could somehow help with this zabbix/freebsd12.2/php/apache24 issue please?

Zabbix frontend GUI doesn't show objects properly after upgrade from php7.2 to php80 and reboot.

Loaded Configuration File => /usr/local/etc/php.ini


----------



## SirDice (Jan 15, 2021)

gulli said:


> Zabbix frontend GUI doesn't show objects properly after upgrade from php7.2 to php80 and reboot.


I suggest you use PHP 7.4, not all software seems to support PHP 8.0 yet. PHP 7.4 is the default PHP version on FreeBSD.


----------



## a6h (Jan 15, 2021)

PHP 7 -> 8 is not anything like PHP 5 -> 7. Don't expect a lot new feature, or speed improvement. Although JIT probably speeds up some mathematical calculations.


----------

